# Im Out but Iove You All!!!!



## BlackendMetalDeathHead666 (Jun 25, 2011)

Okay everyone, i loved talking to you all youve all made me feel allot better about today, im off to go work with one of my bands and work out then have some peace tea and play some Fear3 and MK9!!  oh and Dirt 3  and dungeon siege 3 <.< and watch some anime like samuri-X ect <.< ANYWAYS. ill talk to you all later love you all and thank you so much for today!!! p.s what are all of your plans for the weekend and how are all of your tegus and other reptiles?  PM me or Add me on my Yahoo if need me!!


----------



## laurarfl (Jun 25, 2011)

I don't think I have ever been this chatty on any forum before. 

Well, today I did a library presentation on Bugs Around the World. It was a lot of fun. Then it was sort of rainy, so we rented movies and all hung out to watch TV. My 17yo daughter just got back from visiting friends out of town and my 15yo daughter just got her cast off and can't walk much (we were going to Sea World). So we watched Just Go With It, grilled burgers, and now we are going to watch The Roommate.

Tomorrow I need to do laundry and housework, maybe get the box turtle and sulcata into their new outdoor enclosure, take out the tegus and feed them, get the iggy and beardies out for some sunshine, and I need to do something with my cockroach container. I gotta order some frozen rodents, iguana chow, and crested gecko diet, etc.

And that is pretty much my daily life, lol


----------



## turtlepunk (Jun 25, 2011)

glad to hear your day is looking up! have fun! laura sounds like you're having a good day today too!!! today i spent the day cleaning out reptile cages only to discover that my roommate didnt properly lock down the lid to my sand boa enclosure and now hes GONE!!! =( very upsetting!!!! hes just a baby! its been fun watching him grow and was looking forward to him continue his growth into adulthood. =( guess he's been missing since last night! 
after this I guess Im just going to have to make it clear that no one touches the animals unless Im around. SIIIIIGGGGGGHHHH.


----------



## jmulley6 (Jun 25, 2011)

Glad to see your keeping your head up


----------



## BlackendMetalDeathHead666 (Jun 25, 2011)

laurarfl said:


> I don't think I have ever been this chatty on any forum before.
> 
> Well, today I did a library presentation on Bugs Around the World. It was a lot of fun. Then it was sort of rainy, so we rented movies and all hung out to watch TV. My 17yo daughter just got back from visiting friends out of town and my 15yo daughter just got her cast off and can't walk much (we were going to Sea World). So we watched Just Go With It, grilled burgers, and now we are going to watch The Roommate.
> 
> ...


 sounds like youre gonna be quite busy, hope your daughter is ok!!




turtlepunk said:


> glad to hear your day is looking up! have fun! laura sounds like you're having a good day today too!!! today i spent the day cleaning out reptile cages only to discover that my roommate didnt properly lock down the lid to my sand boa enclosure and now hes GONE!!! =( very upsetting!!!! hes just a baby! its been fun watching him grow and was looking forward to him continue his growth into adulthood. =( guess he's been missing since last night!
> after this I guess Im just going to have to make it clear that no one touches the animals unless Im around. SIIIIIGGGGGGHHHH.



thank you very much love!  though im still treuly heartboken overn ot getting to keep my brazilian rainbow boa  and personally i slap my roomate around over that!  try leaving some bait out in the center of a room and monitoring it. **hugs** im so sorry love i feel your pain on that one i hope you find him asap  *hugs* and yea ive neverl et anyone mess with my pets when im not around, get all over their asses love. 


jmulley6 said:


> Glad to see your keeping your head up


Im trying too love, though im deeply disturbed/upset i didnt get to get my brazilian rainbow boa back.


----------



## reptastic (Jun 25, 2011)

Sounds like everybody had more excitement than i did lol, i been dealing with a headache all day, most excitement i got was watching storm devour a huge bowl of steak lol, he is going to have to go on a diet hahaha fruit and veggies only, then i watched swat Thats it literally, turtlepunk i truly sorry about your snake hope he pops up soon, i know how you feel


----------



## BlackendMetalDeathHead666 (Jun 25, 2011)

reptastic said:


> Sounds like everybody had more excitement than i did lol, i been dealing with a headache all day, most excitement i got was watching storm devour a huge bowl of steak lol, he is going to have to go on a diet hahaha fruit and veggies only, then i watched swat Thats it literally, turtlepunk i truly sorry about your snake hope he pops up soon, i know how you feel



ive had a bad headache all month. i suffer from migraines almost every day to every other day ever sense my car wreck at 130mph. im sorrys.


----------



## reptastic (Jun 25, 2011)

I have them from the same reason, dont know how fast we were going but it was pretty fast, i bounced a few time banging my head on the roof, so much fo seat belts lol, but it kept me from going through the windshield


----------



## BlackendMetalDeathHead666 (Jun 25, 2011)

reptastic said:


> I have them from the same reason, dont know how fast we were going but it was pretty fast, i bounced a few time banging my head on the roof, so much fo seat belts lol, but it kept me from going through the windshield



we went off a incline and cart wheeled about 150yards in midair. i died in ambulance but some how woke up in the e.r they said lol. and im supposed to be paralized but im not


----------



## Rhetoric (Jun 25, 2011)

I took my tegus outside while I spot cleaned cages and cleaned the garage... then I went to work :/ hopefully tomorrow is another beautiful day!.


I'm glad there are more conversations now, I liked tegutalk over the winter but its been a lot busier lately. Its nice to get to know you guys!


----------



## BlackendMetalDeathHead666 (Jun 25, 2011)

haha people have been PMING me saying theyre glad I joined because I brought some life back to this sites forums  i love you all!! and enjoying talking to all of you!!


----------



## herpgirl2510 (Jun 26, 2011)

You guys are real late nighters . I must be getting old. Yesterday I had to work but when I got home I fed my tegus chevy, Tonka, and Lilo some fresh caught shrimp. Today it will hopefully get sunny around here hasn't been for days and my guys can get some sun. I am going to go see the new x men movie with my husband and my son and maybe do a little shopping around 11.


----------



## BlackendMetalDeathHead666 (Jun 26, 2011)

herpgirl2510 said:


> You guys are real late nighters . I must be getting old. Yesterday I had to work but when I got home I fed my tegus chevy, Tonka, and Lilo some fresh caught shrimp. Today it will hopefully get sunny around here hasn't been for days and my guys can get some sun. I am going to go see the new x men movie with my husband and my son and maybe do a little shopping around 11.



tell me how it goes :3 and may I see your tegus? :3


----------



## reptastic (Jun 26, 2011)

The new xmen is pretty good went to see it last weekend


----------



## herpgirl2510 (Jun 27, 2011)

My Boys


----------

